
Does AR Need Better PR? - bolamike
https://arinsider.co/2019/01/01/does-ar-need-more-pr/
======
PaulHoule
It's ironic that "AR Insider" is saying this because they are a source of the
duckspeak that causes people to grow earflaps.

Their favorite word now seems to be "XR", which I've also seen people using in
connection with 5G and Telecoms.

It seems that most people roll their eyes when they hear about "AR" and "VR",
are baffled if you ask them what "MR" is, but there just might be some
corporate executive who sees blather about "XR" and wonders if they need to
get an "XR Strategy".

------
toufiqbarhamov
No, it needs to stop producing things like Magic Leap. Leave the PR for when
you have a product that at least resembles the hype, otherwise you’re just
building your own winter to die in. The tech is the problem, not the hype.

